# Torquímetro digital de sellado



## gerosvi (Sep 25, 2009)

hola me llamo gerson vivas voy en tercer semestre de mecatronica y tengo como proyecto hacer un torquimetro digital para tapado de seguridad en envases estoy buscando un sensor o sugerencias de como hacerlo ya que no logro conseguir información sobre este.

agradeceria inmensamente a quien me pueda colaborar con este problema que se me ha presentado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2009)

Una forma simple de medir el "Torgue" es a travéz del consumo del motor de ajuste.
Por supuesto habrá que diagramar una tabla Consumo-Torque para conseguir una lectura fiable.
No tan sencillo podria ser mediante una celda de carga.


----------

